# Unidentified Object Found On Mars



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Have you heard the Mars lander "Phoenix" discovered an unidentified white object on Mars today?

I know what it is.

It's Goober out backpacking:


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Thats funny right there lol


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

A seasoned backpacker like myself carries dehydrated water.

?


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> A seasoned backpacker like myself carries dehydrated water.


LOLOLOL!! :rotfl:


----------

